# Bottle garden



## Dominic (8 Mar 2014)

Thought you guys might find this interesting...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...garden-thriving-40-years-fresh-air-water.html


----------



## Andy D (8 Mar 2014)

Seriously low-tech! 

If only our tanks were so easy!


----------



## Dominic (8 Mar 2014)

haha it kinda reminded me of Alistair and Tom's tanks! Might try one of these as an experiment with a fizzy drink bottle  maybe some hydrocotyle leucocephala


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

I read about this a while ago and the mother in law has offered me a bottle to do the same, haven't got round to it yet though

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (9 Mar 2014)

I have a huge bottle in the shed,think I'm going to give this a go


----------



## Fern (9 Mar 2014)

Thats a great article, very interesting,
I had a bottle similar to that planted up (much smaller though) years ago, broke it while moving


----------



## Dominic (9 Mar 2014)

I think its just amazing, how plants can live and thrive purely on recycled air/nutrients etc. Kinda explains the earth perfectly though- A massive ball of water and dirt inside an even bigger ball of air, with us all living on that ball of dirt, thriving


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Mar 2014)

Well said

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dominic (9 Mar 2014)

Thanks ali


----------

